# Roof exiting



## cda (Mar 2, 2016)

Besides the surface problem, does the IBC still allow you to exit across a roof to a stairway or such?

Code section?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 2, 2016)

It would be part of the exit access

MEANS OF EGRESS. A continuous and unobstructed path of vertical and horizontal egress travel from any occupied portion of a building or structure to a public way. A means of egress consists of three separate and distinct parts: the exit access, the exit and the exit discharge.

EXIT ACCESS. That portion of a means of egress system that leads from any occupied portion of a building or structure to an exit.

EXIT. That portion of a means of egress system between the exit access and the exit discharge or public way. Exit components include exterior exit doors at the level of exit discharge, interior exit stairways, interior exit ramps, exit passageways, exterior exit stairways and exterior exit ramps and horizontal exits.


----------



## George McGerd (Mar 3, 2016)

What about exiting and then re-entering the building?  I thought that was a no-no.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 3, 2016)

> What about exiting and then re-entering the building? I thought that was a no-no.


It is a no-no. Nowhere does the code identify the roof as an exit point for a building so technically if you are on the roof you never left the building.


----------



## cda (Mar 3, 2016)

> It is a no-no. Nowhere does the code identify the roof as an exit point for a building so technically if you are on the roof you never left the building.


1. Any of the prior codes allow it???  Ibc uniform?

2. So in this set up :::

http://idighardware.com/2016/03/ww-exit-up-or-to-roof/

Say you walk out the door, you are walking on the roof 0n approved walking surface, than walk to an enclosed stairway to the ground.

Where does it say it cannot be done??

I have seen it a few times on older repurposed buildings.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 3, 2016)

> Where does it say it cannot be done??


It does not and I agree it can be done. There would be a couple of questions I would want addressed. Is the building sprinkled? Are the floor ceiling assemblies rated? If so then maybe the roof/ceiling needs to be rated  to give additional protection for those exiting across the roof.

The code does not specifically address the concept. However I believe provides guidance for approving the design on a case by case project. I would start with the exiting requirements and separation requirements for an occupied roof and it go from there.


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 3, 2016)

Every means of egress is made of three components - Exit Access, Exit, and Exit discharge..... the path on the roof must meet all the exit access requirements until you enter the exit......Nowhere does the code prohibit you from leaving a rooftop patio and crossing the roof to obtain access to a second means of egress. Remember, that rooftop helipads/heliports have special egress items identified in the code.

Several problematic items come to mind with a design like this -

A.) No doorways may be locked to prohibit access to the exit.

B.) Door Swing

C.) Landing requirements at doors - inside and out must be level unless one of the exceptions is applicable

D.) Elevation Changes

E.) etc.


----------

